# Blueberries



## Melissa Miller

Does anyone give their dog bluberries? I heard it helps with staining and just started it. Will keep you updated.... 


Melissa


----------



## Havtahava

We have fresh blueberries around most of the summer, so my dogs get them as treats, but I've never given it to them for a specific purpose. 

Is there any theory behind this - what would be in the berries that would make this work? Do they need to be fresh for what you are trying to do or does it matter? I hope you get success from it and report back!

If you know anyone who can take some good pictures, it would be fun to see the progress documented. (That first part was facetious.)


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im not sure... I have heard from two people now that it helps with their staining. Then I mentioned it to someone, she said she uses them and they work! Just a blueberry a day. 

Thats all I know. I put two in their food yesterday. Goldie, as fast as she was eating, managed to set both of them to the side. After she was done, she then inspected the berries and decided if she was going to eat them, which she did! 

Stogie inhales all his food so fast, anything could be in the bowl. 

MM


----------



## Lina

I have heard of Blueberry facials to remove tear stains, but not of actually feeding the blueberry to the dog. Something about the anti-oxidants in the Blueberry.

If it works to actually feed it to them and not topically apply it, that's great!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Lina.. is this April fools? HAHA?/ 

You mean I could rub Blueberries ON Goldies face??? I never heard that. Wouldn't it turn BLUE? So when I wash it off, the blue would go away and the stains fade? Is that the theory? Hers are so bad, I would do both...


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that would look really bad... or it could look like one of your football players if you got the blue dark enough under her eyes. Ha ha!


----------



## Beamer

Blueberrys would cause some serious blue stains, no? Let's see if Beamer wants to be a guinny pig.. 

Ryan


----------



## Dawna

Wouldn't it look like a little blue haired old lady? hehe


----------



## Lina

Melissa, it does sound funny, but I kid you not. It's a blueberry based facial for dogs. I talked to a Maltese owner at the dog park the other day and she swears by it. Here's the link to one I found on the internet, though I don't know if this is the one that lady uses or not:

http://www.doggiezbest.com/SPA_Fresh_Facial_Scrub_tear_stain_remover_p/spafacialscrub.htm


----------



## Lina

And I wouldn't put blueberries straight on a dog either... unless I want a blue dog afterwards! LOL.


----------



## trueblue

Actually, someone recommended a blueberry facial scrub for face staining...here it is: http://grooming.petedge.com/SPA-Fresh-Facial-Scrub-TC260.pro


----------



## Lina

Kim, that's the same one I linked to above. Thanks for backing me up! 

People were beginning to think I'm crazy. :suspicious:


----------



## Leslie

Believe Lina! Tori, Dora and Belle are all now using South Bark's Blueberry Facial. We picked it up at the grooming show we attended last month. It's advertised as being useful for aromatherapy (it smells _heavenly_!), brightening and cleansing. You can buy it online here. Since Tori's face is black I can't say anything about what it does for the staining but, maybe Amanda will post about how it works for her girls.


----------



## ama0722

I don't see much difference in removing stains but Belle's are really bad around springtime. However, I love the smell of it. The girls put up with face baths much better too. I will definitely buy it again!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

I knew I wasn't :crazy:


----------



## ama0722

Now Lina... I wouldn't go that far <BG> No this is a spa that does the whole dog but it is a concentrated blueberry... you use it and it makes you hungry. They also sell bluberry cookies but my girls wont eat them without PB on top!


----------



## Lina

Amanda,


----------



## Melissa Miller

Lina, I believed you!!! You are a scientist and I knew that you had been conducting top secret experiments and lab work with blueberries being smeared all over the dogs. I got your link to the product, just in the nick of time. I had Goldie pinned down, with a hand full of blueberries nearing her beard.


----------



## Lina

Melissa, well, I'm glad that poor Goldie was spared in the nick of time. As for the other dogs that I performed scientific blueberry smearing experiments on... well, let's just say they weren't so lucky.

:laugh:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I will give this a try since my maltese has the stain thing going on! BTW....good to hear from you Mizzz M!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

I picked up a similar SPA product at Petco called "SPA exclusively at Petco Facial Scrub White Tea" that is purple and contains blueberries. It works and you don't have to send for it as everyone has Petco.


----------



## mintchip

Melissa Miller said:


> Does anyone give their dog bluberries? I heard it helps with staining and just started it. Will keep you updated....
> 
> Melissa


Melissa how is it working? :ear:
Oliver loves them and then when I don't give him more he sits and looks at the fridge and whimpers.


----------



## mellowbo

Hmmm, I just wonder if it has anything to do with blueing to whiten? You know, like in detergents where they add a blueing agent.......
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*let me know if it works!*

Sure doesn't on my daughter's teeth! but if it works on the dogs, I'd love to try it!


----------



## CapotesMom

I switched capote's food from pro plan chicken and rice to pro plans lamb and rice. He's only been on it for about 2 weeks but his staining has cleared dramatically. He's still got some old stuff left, but it's starting to look like the picture Melissa airbrushed for me..lol. And he's a cream color so that says a lot!


----------



## Redorr

I started feeding Lola blueberries in her dinner because I had a whole bag of them - about 5 chopped up and mixed with the kibble. She loves them. I hadn't thought much about them - other than her poop is kinda blue - but I believe it has reduced her runny eye. Could be coincidence. But a few good organic blueberries can't hurt, right?


----------



## Eva

After rolling blueberries across the kitchen floor at Todd for a few days he finally bit into one and discovered that blueberries are GOOOOD! *Yum*
Now he can't seem to get enough of them. 
How many blueberries are "too many"? 
I only let him have 4 yesterday and today he's had a couple.. I think that he's eat a whole bowlful if I let him..lol


----------



## mintchip

That sounds like Oliver and Comet


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero loves them also. In fact, he loves anything that he sees us eating. They are so smart, right?? So, I'm trying to get DH to eat a little kibble to show Cicero it really is good. ound:


----------



## moxie

I haven't found South Bark Blueberry facial to do anything to brighten Moxie's face. In fact, nothing is working. Does anything work?


----------



## louise

Is it removing the tear staining? How long have you been using it and is it tearless?

Thanks.

Louise


----------

